# We're having a baby!



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I've decided to make my first post on the new forum a good one...lol. Ernie & I are having a baby! It will be here mid April - yep right smack in the middle of Cobia season. I'll be having a c-section sometime around tax day my dr says. :baby:baby


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats. Another little fisher on the way. :baby :toast


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW!!! Dangggg... you guys work fast... now you need more yaks!! hehehehe CONGRATS on the new upcoming little fisher!!! :letsparty:baby


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW, that's great - congrats to you and Ernie!!:baby:baby


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

_CONGRATULATIONS!:letsparty:grouphug_



_I guarantee he/she will be a keeper!:clap_


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats, I hope all goes smoothly.:clap


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations!! Be sure to check the regs on size before ya keep him/her.





Mark


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, that's great news. :baby


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats :letsparty :letsparty :letsparty


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that's fantastic news ya'll...congratulations to the both of you...


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations -- another generation to pass along the fishing secrets:bowdown


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations Linda & Ernie!! :baby:baby:baby :grouphug


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome first post......Congratulations to both of you....:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Get your fishin in new while you can!!! Just messin around. Congrats!!!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Congradulations neighbor!! :letsparty


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats and get some sleep it will be over soon enough!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Linda and Ernie...i am sooooo happy for you two on the upcoming birth of an additional angler into our huge family.

We will need all the new anglers we can get to fight off all the tree huggers out there.

Question Linda...will i have to tip you extra since there r now two of you...lol

Congratulations!!!!!!

P.S. just let me know when u needs some customers.

God Bless

capt wes


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll follow suite with my first post on the new site being Congratulations to you!:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Whoooo Hooooo!!! Ya'll will be cravin some sleep here shortly'''.:sleeping


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap congrats


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats:baby:clap


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations! You now have a legitimate excuse to pig out during football season and right through the holidays!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrat's<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'334\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'334\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'334\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'334\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'334\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'334\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Linda&Ernie</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>on your new baby...:baby:clap


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I all ready talked to Ernie BUT congrats to you now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Congradulations!!!!!:baby


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

That's awesome news!!!! Got three of them myself!!! Well, they ain't baby's anymore (well on still is I guess). 7, 5 and almost a year old....


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats Linda....

Chris she is almost a year no way.. Seems like she was just born acouple months ago.... WOW where did the time go?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats.. There fun, We just brought are baby girl home on Monday... But Yes get the sleep while you can..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BETTER YA"LL THEN ME:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap:clap

Glad to hear the good news ya'll!!! Congrats........:baby:baby:baby:clap


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats. gotta love em


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

:clap CONGRATULATIONS :clapTO YOU BOTH!!

:baby :baby :angel I see a new Yak in the future!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations on the great announcement. Invest time into your babies life not money, and you will reap the rewards in later years. Psalms 127 Behold, Children are a gift from the Lord the fruit of the womb is His reward.Like arrows in the hand of the warrior so are the children of ones youth, how blessed are they whose quiver is full of them. He shall not be ashamed when he speaks with his enemies in the gate. 

Numbers 25-<SPAN class=sup id=en-NKJV-3848>24 ?The LORD bless you and keep you; 

<SPAN class=sup id=en-NKJV-3849>25 The LORD make His face shine upon you,
And be gracious to you; 

<SPAN class=sup id=en-NKJV-3850>26 The LORD lift up His countenance upon you,
And give you peace.??


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats :toast


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats ya'll!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (10/2/2007)*Well I've decided to make my first post on the new forum a good one...lol. Ernie & I are having a baby! It will be here mid April - yep right smack in the middle of Cobia season. I'll be having a c-section sometime around tax day my dr says. :baby:baby




Linda and Ernie, thought I would make my first post on the new forum in response your good news. I don't know of any fish or boat that compares to birth of a child. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

congrats!!!!!!!! i wish you the best!!!!!!!...........we had a baby boy a couple months ago......i had no idea how great it would be..........i can't wait until he's a little fisherman........right now he's just bait:baby


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats enjoy the free time while you can


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Linda and Ernie! :clap


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool. That is great, way to go.

Sky


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Linda and Ernie,

A very hearty congratulations. Looking forward to seeing the little whipper-snapper giving Hannah some competion on the pier.

Mark


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW! Thank you everyone for the congrats. Now that the shock is wearing off, we're pretty excited! We'll keep you posted.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome and congratulations!!!


----------

